# Does anyone have indoor pigeon cage plans?



## BirdWhisperer13 (Jul 14, 2003)

Hey,
I think I've decided to build my own cage but I don't know how. Does anyone know how to build a caged or does anyone have plans to build one? If u know of any websites, that would help greatly as well. All the ones I go on want money for their plans and I really don't want to pay for plans.
Thanks for any info!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I think that Julie (turkey) can help you here....

Cynthia


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

I don't have any plans and I don't charge for my advice. Lol!









You can take a look at the indoor cage that I built in my photo album titled "my pigeons" http://community.webshots.com/user/jujubear29 

If you have any question I'll do my best to answer. I started with the measurements of my available space in my living room. Then I went with the width of my hardware cloth to make the panels. 

Each picture in my photo album should have helpful descriptions of what I did. 

One thing I have found out recently is you can use a plastic hardware cloth if the cage is only going to be indoors. 

Let me know if you have any questions.

Julie


----------

